# Damned Dog Eatin Bastards . . . . . .



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope Puchow Restaurant burns to the ground. Dog is man's best friend dammit NOT to be put on any menu. "Chihuahua Chops" really now. Okay I'm all right with cooking up those little yappers because they are just big rats not dogs, but all the other breeds should be verbotten.

http://www.thenewsnerd.com/local/american-restaurant-selling-dog-meat/

And some of you LA members find out what sorry sob sold them those log rounds for cjhopping blocks and give 'em a good boot stomp too while you're at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 14, 2014)

That's kind of weird... I guess from a devils advocate viewpoint, what's the difference in eating dog and eating rabbit, deer, cow, horse, etc? Wouldn't be something I'd ever do, but whatever.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think I could do it... I've grown up with dogs my whole life. 

On a tangential note, one of my favorite t-shirts says:
"I love cats...

I just can't eat a whole one by myself"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

I have the same dog v cat mentality. I will on occasion get a stray shop cat that adopts me and I never have the heart to turn them away so I feed them, I just can't stand the thought of them in my house. Cat feces all over the kitchen countertops ain't my cup of tea. Chihuahuas and cats make good taco meat but leave the real dogs alone.

Jonathan of course the first thing I did was realize it's all in how you grow up, but this ain't the P.I. we don't eat dogs here.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 14, 2014)

I've never met a rabbit, deer, cow, horse cat or opossum that would protect me or be welcome in a chest pain ward or ICU as a therapy animal or be my buddy. I've been blessed with the companionship of2 canines in my life that have done all those.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have the same dog v cat mentality. I will on occasion get a stray shop cat that adopts me and I never have the heart to turn them away so I feed them, I just can't stand the thought of them in my house. Cat feces all over the kitchen cabinets ain't my cup of tea. Chihuahuas and cats make good taco meat but leave the real dogs alone.
> 
> Jonathan of course the first thing I did was realize it's all in how you grow up, but this ain't the P.I. we don't eat dogs here.


I'm with you, Kevin. The thought just turns my stomach, even though I realize there isn't a rational differentiation between that and eating the chickens in my backyard or the cow from someone elses.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 14, 2014)

The picture of all those dogs hanging like that, made me sick!!! I love chihuahuas too. They all have their good and bad traits and mine is more entertaining that our jack russell terrier who yap more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

I am so glad I gtfo of that bassackwards stupid state....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 14, 2014)

After I read the article, my first thought was - it will burn to the ground. Then I went back and read your post...  Great minds think alike

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

http://ethicsalarms.com/2014/04/20/unethical-website-of-the-month-hoax-site-the-news-nerd/

Hold the fort fellas.....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 14, 2014)

Ha... I didn't bother checking until you posted that. At the very bottom of the screen on that article is this:


*ABOUT THE NEWS NERD*
The stories posted on TheNewsNerd are for entertainment purposes only. The stories may mimic articles found in the headlines, but rest assured they are purely satirical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.snopes.com/media/notnews/dogmeat.asp


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

It's sh** like that website posts that pisses me off....sure you have a right to free speech, but cut the sh**....stop spreading garbage... just cuz you can doesn't mean you should.....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

Marc you're relying on the internet too much.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

That wasn't towards you Kevin....towards the website...
Sorry if read that way....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't take it that way at all - I'm on board with you all the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have the same dog v cat mentality. I will on occasion get a stray shop cat that adopts me and I never have the heart to turn them away so I feed them, I just can't stand the thought of them in my house. Cat feces all over the kitchen countertops ain't my cup of tea. Chihuahuas and cats make good taco meat but leave the real dogs alone.
> 
> Jonathan of course the first thing I did was realize it's all in how you grow up, but this ain't the P.I. we don't eat dogs here.



Kevin,

I agree with every single thing you said! I've always said, I love all animals, but I hate cats. I will not hurt them, and if one showed up I wouldn't let it starve, but that's as far as it goes. I know it's irrational not to eat dog as opposed to cows, etc. but still can't do it.......


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 14, 2014)

Both of these articles celebrate shock and lies. The use of both demonstrates a lack of respect for others. The same is true of those that use profanity as a means of communication. They do not respect others. In most cases, those that do not generally respect others have a very low respect for themselves. In most cases, there are reasons for this lack of low self respect. 

If one respected others, they would celebrate the accomplishments and strengths. Those that demonstrate the obvious lack of respect are usually self oriented and focus on their own attempts of seeking to find some value in their lives.

They measure themselves by an internal standard rather than seek value from something greater than themselves.

I digress


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Both of these articles celebrate shock and lies. The use of both demonstrates a lack of respect for others. The same is true of those that use profanity as a means of communication. They do not respect others. In most cases, those that do not generally respect others have a very low respect for themselves. In most cases, there are reasons for this lack of low self respect.
> 
> If one respected others, they would celebrate the accomplishments and strengths. Those that demonstrate the obvious lack of respect are usually self oriented and focus on their own attempts of seeking to find some value in their lives.
> 
> ...



So you're admitting you eat eat your dogs but you don't admit it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 14, 2014)

I was actually referring to the print articles instead of your topic. Sorry,


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2014)

Marc I heard about this initially on the radio - how can we find out which article is true, if either?

Do we have any LA members here that can go to the restaurant?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

